# Coding Replacement CIC



## samadkins29 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey All -
So I bought a replacement CIC unit on eBay (Same model/Part Number) to replace my broken CIC unit. My old one kept restarting in an endless loop. 

(And yes Ive tested the original hard drive, and tested the replacement hard drive in the old unit)

So I have the replacement unit installed but Navigation is grayed out and although songs play, no sound. I was told the unit would need to be coded to the car. I contacted a local shop who said they could try it, but also claimed that used units are rarely able to be coded. Does this sound right?


----------



## oceandiver86 (Jan 25, 2015)

yes, unit needs to be coded with right VIN/FA to the car and then the original FSC set from the car needs to be imported to be able to activate the navigation.
is the used CIC from the same chassis (ex.e90...) if not software need to matched/changed as well
do you have bmw standart tools ready?


----------



## samadkins29 (Apr 27, 2010)

It's from the exact same year/model. 2011 535i (both F10s)

I, unfortunately, don't have any coding setup at the moment. I can order a cable and download the software. For the FSC, I did use a single-use code to upgrade my old CIC to the latest 2017-1 Premium maps, would that work?

Sorry for asking such basic questions, I know my way around a BMW and work in IT, but I have never messed with coding. (Apart from the Carly and Bimmercode apps).

----------------------------------
Side thought - The shop quoted me 1 hour at $120 for them to try, but they sounded like it was rare that it would work. I suspect that they just want me to come in to try and sell the new unit service to me.


----------



## oceandiver86 (Jan 25, 2015)

for f10 you need esys and psdzdata, you can check 
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=983244
for software links.

the single code is only to activate the map, to activate the navigation in general and for ex. speech input/ bmw apps etc. 
you need the rep FSC set for your vin.


----------



## samadkins29 (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks Ocean! I'll look into this and prep a Windows laptop. Taking the car in on the 12th, so ill start with that. If they cant get it to work then I will try and code myself.

Do you think the coding will fix the sound issue? When songs play, no sound can be heard at any level.


----------



## oceandiver86 (Jan 25, 2015)

probably the other car had another sound system installed, now coding doesn't match > yes I guess coding will fix it (don't hope the exchange CIC has a hardware problem)
keep us posted...


----------



## samadkins29 (Apr 27, 2010)

oceandiver86 said:


> probably the other car had another sound system installed, now coding doesn't match > yes I guess coding will fix it (don't hope the exchange CIC has a hardware problem)
> keep us posted...


I am keeping my fingers crossed as well that the sound issue is not a hardware fault on the replacement unit.

I was able to successfully clone the replacement units hard drive to a new SSD, so if they can code it, at least I'll get a minor upgrade out of this whole mess. :dunno:

Will be back in a week to let you know how it goes! Thanks again!


----------



## samadkins29 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey Ocean,
I also noticed that the PDC and Rearview camera no longer activate. I assume this is all related to the repalced CIC, but wanted you thoughts on it?

I went ahead and ordered a ENET cable and prepped a Windows laptop. Working on downloading all the software now. WIll still take the car into the shop, but I also want to learn to code stuff myself.

After this is all done, does this software allow me to generate a new lifetime FSC code?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

samadkins29 said:


> Hey Ocean,
> I also noticed that the PDC and Rearview camera no longer activate. I assume this is all related to the repalced CIC, but wanted you thoughts on it?
> 
> I went ahead and ordered a ENET cable and prepped a Windows laptop. Working on downloading all the software now. WIll still take the car into the shop, but I also want to learn to code stuff myself...


I don't think your dealer will help you at all with this. BMW AG only supports replacement of Head Unit with a brand new virgin CIC ordered from them. They do not support at all the use of used Control Units in car.

For Replacement CIC, you must:

1) Import and Activate your original OEM FSC Codes into new Donor CIC. If used CIC is newer than your original CIC, you will first need to make CIC virgin (delete donor FSC Codes) before you will be able to Import and Activate your original ones.

2) VO Code CIC using FA from your car.

Furthermore, most used Head Units sold by Retrofitters and on eBay are European Ones, which do NOT contain Sat Radio Tuners, and likely have DAB Tuners. If original car had 655 Satellite Tuner Option, besides loosing this feature, you will have to remove 655 from FA before VO Coding Donor CIC.

This assumes all goes easy. If not, you may have to Program (flash) Donor CIC for any number of reasons too.



samadkins29 said:


> ...After this is all done, does this software allow me to generate a new lifetime FSC code?


No. E-Sys / PSdZData is for Programming and Coding.


----------



## samadkins29 (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks Shawn! Im taking the car to an idependent shop. I never go to the dealership unless its a last resort. 

Both you and ocean mentioned this import process. How can I import those codes if my old CIC continually restarts?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

samadkins29 said:


> Thanks Shawn! Im taking the car to an idependent shop. I never go to the dealership unless its a last resort.
> 
> Both you and ocean mentioned this import process. How can I import those codes if my old CIC continually restarts?


Old FSC Codes must be pulled from BMW Server.

Many Independent Shops won't deal with used Control Units either.


----------



## samadkins29 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey Shawn,
One last question, I can get my old CIC to stay on if I pull the hard drive out (its not a bad hard drive, something shorts when the drive is installed). Any chance of pulling that code from the CIC w/o the hard drive? Or is this not a DIY project?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

samadkins29 said:


> Hey Shawn,
> One last question, I can get my old CIC to stay on if I pull the hard drive out (its not a bad hard drive, something shorts when the drive is installed). Any chance of pulling that code from the CIC w/o the hard drive? Or is this not a DIY project?


No way that I know of.


----------



## samadkins29 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey All,

So I have:
ENET Cable
Windows 10 laptop
ESYS 3.28.1 (installed)
ESYS Launcher 2.7.1 (installed)
PSdZDATA 61.5 (installed)(lite not FULL)
&
Full set of BMW AG original FSC Codes for VIN C600136 with the following FSC Codes:
AppID 23 (17) - Voice Control 
AppID 25 (19) - Navigation Application
AppID 27 (1B) - Navigation Enabler 
AppID 111 (6F) - SDARS (Sat Radio) 

Do I just hook it up to the car and move the original FSC codes to the new IDrive?

Over the last few days I've noticed that the following doesn't work:
- Rearview camera/PDC
- No sound / no equalizer in settings
- No navigation

Car is going into the shop tomorrow if I can't figure it out (which is most likely the case). I can dig around the ESYS Beginners guide and try to study on my own, but am rather afraid of breaking what is working completely.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

samadkins29 said:


> ...
> 
> Do I just hook it up to the car and move the original FSC codes to the new IDrive?
> 
> ...


The FSC Codes need to be Imported and Activated using E-Sys, but this can only be done if FSC Codes are newer than the Donor ones, else CIC must first be made virgin, and that requires Telnet session to delete SWT Controller in CIC.

Naviagtion won't work until FSC Codes are fixed.

Backup Camera and Sound should just require CIC be VO Coded with your car's FA.


----------



## samadkins29 (Apr 27, 2010)

shawnsheridan said:


> The FSC Codes need to be Imported and Activated using E-Sys, but this can only be done if FSC Codes are newer than the Donor ones, else CIC must first be made virgin, and that requires Telnet session to delete SWT Controller in CIC.
> 
> Naviagtion won't work until FSC Codes are fixed.
> 
> Backup Camera and Sound should just require CIC be VO Coded with your car's FA.


Hmmm so my original CIC has a build date of 16/10 - Replacement unit has a build date of 17/10

Is the Telnet session something I could do? Or would that require access to BMW servers(or specialized tools)?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

samadkins29 said:


> Hmmm so my original CIC has a build date of 16/10 - Replacement unit has a build date of 17/10
> 
> Is the Telnet session something I could do? Or would that require access to BMW servers(or specialized tools)?


No special tools, but some special skills are needed. No idea if you can do it or not. It requires Telnet / FTP into CIC, so Login ID and Password needed, then Navigating QNX File System to Delete SWT Controller file.


----------



## samadkins29 (Apr 27, 2010)

shawnsheridan said:


> No special tools, but some special skills are needed. No idea if you can do it or not. It requires Telnet / FTP into CIC, so Login ID and Password needed, then Navigating QNX File System to Delete SWT Controller file.


Well, I guess I will take it into the shop tomorrow. Have them at least try to code it.

*I have this feeling that they aren't going to actually try and really just want me to come into up sell a new unit.

Im dreading w/e quote they give me on a new unit. Id bet its going to be around $2k 

No idea why BMW has to make it so hard. It was already a PITA to find a CIC unit with a matching P/N. Thought this would be a simpler process. 

Still can't believe that the CIC shorted on a car that's only 6 years old. The fact that it wasn't the hard drive that failed just adds to the confusion. Unless me updating to the 2017-1 Premium maps blew the system apart a month later.....


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

samadkins29 said:


> Well, I guess I will take it into the shop tomorrow. Have them at least try to code it.
> 
> *I have this feeling that they aren't going to actually try and really just want me to come into up sell a new unit.
> 
> ...


Map Update has nothing to do with it.

Shop will most likely not have skills to deal with your problem.

PM me your car VIN and Donor CIC VIN (last 7).


----------



## Peter_J (Dec 13, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I am new to Bimmerfest and new to BMW ownership. I just picked a 2014 M235i with a bad head unit, similar issue to @samadkins29. It was a killer deal and I assumed it would be an easy swap out. Over the past 4 weeks I have learned that most changes to a BMW require some amount of coding. I now have a cable, esys, PSdzData Lite and I have my car successfully connected...now what. I cannot find any instructions are where to locate the vin associated with the new headunit, which is installed now. I do have sound and radio, but I cannot adjust the volume and bluetooth, aux, and ipod connections are missing from idrive. The car never had navigation so that is not a concern. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## oceandiver86 (Jan 25, 2015)

did you go trough the sticky's  on this forum yet? VO code the replacement HU to your car. The instructions should help out


----------



## Peter_J (Dec 13, 2018)

oceandiver86 said:


> did you go trough the sticky's  on this forum yet? VO code the replacement HU to your car. The instructions should help out


Thanks Oceandiver86. I am going to try to VO code based on the PDF, but the instructions still do not seem clear. The VO Coding guide states to Expand the FAList folder system on left until SALAPA-Element is visible. Click on SALAPA-Element to select it. You will see the SALAPA-Elements in the window at the bottom and then delete or add Elements directly into the bottom window. I have no idea what the elements mean or specifically which element to add or delete that refers to the head unit. In the example "205" and "2TB" are used. Is there a PDF of elements? I did find this post and I think it will help. https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=966607


----------



## oceandiver86 (Jan 25, 2015)

This is only needed if a option gets changed in the car (retrofit etc.)
You can leave this step.
basically try like this:
Click on "Coding" button. Read FA (VO). Activate FA (VO). Read SVT (***8230; Right-Click on ECU (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD). Select CODE.


----------



## Peter_J (Dec 13, 2018)

https://1drv.ms/u/s!Alrm1TwkTzD2tW1zU20DSU3_44cS








Hey oceandiver86, I do not have the option to code? Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## oceandiver86 (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi,
no you are not doing anything wrong. As you can see there is no CAFD file in the HU-H present this is why you can't code it.
Follow these steps to inject the CAFD file:
Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Left-Click on desired ECU => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the CAFD from latest I-Level shown => Select OK => Right-Click on ECU (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.


----------



## Peter_J (Dec 13, 2018)

Success!!! Thanks!!! I am going to create video walk-through of this and post links in the forums. Thanks again for help oceandiver86!


----------



## sirwaynes (Jul 25, 2020)

Bump; need to urgently PM someone which helped another fellow forum-user out.


----------



## DeKoDenisBmw (Feb 11, 2021)

Hello, I saw your forum, I have exactly the same problem as you with my Bmw Gt530 F07, my former CIC is constantly restarting, and I ordered another used one on eBay, I installed it on my bmw and there's no sounds, no music no bip, nothing, could you help me please?


----------



## zeronoo (Apr 25, 2014)

You need to code new cic on car, previous car had different sound system


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

DeKoDenisBmw said:


> Hello, I saw your forum, I have exactly the same problem as you with my Bmw Gt530 F07, my former CIC is constantly restarting, and I ordered another used one on eBay, I installed it on my bmw and there's no sounds, no music no bip, nothing, could you help me please?


First needs the basic coding. Second will need the activation of navigation.
If you are not familiar with these steps i can help you via teamviewer.


----------



## DeKoDenisBmw (Feb 11, 2021)

Elthox said:


> First needs the basic coding. Second will need the activation of navigation.
> If you are not familiar with these steps i can help you via teamviewer.


Yes, I'd like help if you will..


----------



## Been-1985 (Jun 1, 2021)

Hi,

wondered if someone could kindly help me out. I have BMW 1 series 2016 M sport,I had to have the alternator replaced recently and it seems a consequence of this is my head unit CIC - which is NBT is stuck in reboot cycle, the head unit partially removed is below as I needed to check the model version. I have since purchased another prepared unit with a different Serial number but based on superseded codes it should be comparable.

so I took my old one out and put the new replacement one in and it worked great all sat nav and sound even let me pair my phone - I thought Great… then I started car back up and chaos, it’s like the system wiped it self - no DAB/Sat nav etc. I believe it has to be coded but I cannot find anyone who can help me - I’m from Telford so if anyone can support me I would be more than greatful and I can pay if needed

thank you all


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

If you have an enet cable i can help you out.


----------



## Been-1985 (Jun 1, 2021)

Elthox said:


> If you have an enet cable i can help you out.





Elthox said:


> If you have an enet cable i can help you out.


Hi thank you Elthox, I can order one for delivery tomorrow?


----------



## Been-1985 (Jun 1, 2021)

I have just ordered via Amazon.. I need to fit the new system - I removed it due to the screen flickering in and off and was worried it was faulty but seems it is coding issue.


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

Great, let me know when you have it with you


----------



## Been-1985 (Jun 1, 2021)

Thank you - my mobile is 07864837299

What else is required at this stage?


----------



## MAKINA (Nov 29, 2021)

Hello,
I'm French, so my english is not very well ..
I'm have same issue with my X3 F25. I replace CIC because it won't start any more ... I buy an other one from F25 too on ebay,and no navi ... I put my originalhard drive in the replacement one, but no navi ... How can I find "original FSC codes" ? I have E-sys, enet cable and psdzdata !
Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MAKINA said:


> Hello,
> I'm French, so my english is not very well ..
> I'm have same issue with my X3 F25. I replace CIC because it won't start any more ... I buy an other one from F25 too on ebay,and no navi ... I put my originalhard drive in the replacement one, but no navi ... How can I find "original FSC codes" ? I have E-sys, enet cable and psdzdata !
> Thank you


You need to wipe the Donor FSC Codes and load your factory issued VIN matching FSC Codes. PM sent.


----------



## ntrambitas12 (Dec 25, 2021)

Hi, so I'm having a similar issue with my car. I'm in the process of rebuilding a flooded 335i e93 and the CIC unit is completely dead. I want to order a replacement cic unit but I'm not sure what to do about the navigation issue. If my original cic is dead, then there's no way to retrieve the original FSC codes right? I heard that there was a cic patcher made by Intel, is that what I need to be able to reactivate navigation? I can't seem to find that file anywhere online. Can someone please point me in the right direction on how to go ahead and replace my cic unit. Thank you


----------



## Johannesrose (5 mo ago)

Hi, I have a US model 2011 E90 with CIC. I coded $655 and deleted $693 and activated what I could for Sirius. I can see Satellite Radio but it doesn’t show me the ESN because it needs the 6F FSC code. Now I’m trying to get that done and also updated the maps (I have the professional navigation that worked flawless). When I select SG_codieren to the CIC it shows CIC.C1A which I take means that I have the latest firmware, but correct me if I’m wrong. I used the patch and the screen turned red. Then the Navigation was grey. I managed to get that back by loading FSC 19 but it wants a code to be entered. When I try to pull the 1b file, the file is empty. I also successfully sent 17 and 1B to the CIC but Navigation still doesn’t work. When I’m trying to send 6F I get error message 10802. What am I doing wrong? Is there someone who could maybe remote program my car?
Thanks for your help


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Johannesrose said:


> Hi, I have a US model 2011 E90 with CIC. I coded $655 and deleted $693 and activated what I could for Sirius. I can see Satellite Radio but it doesn’t show me the ESN because it needs the 6F FSC code. Now I’m trying to get that done and also updated the maps (I have the professional navigation that worked flawless). When I select SG_codieren to the CIC it shows CIC.C1A which I take means that I have the latest firmware, but correct me if I’m wrong. I used the patch and the screen turned red. Then the Navigation was grey. I managed to get that back by loading FSC 19 but it wants a code to be entered. When I try to pull the 1b file, the file is empty. I also successfully sent 17 and 1B to the CIC but Navigation still doesn’t work. When I’m trying to send 6F I get error message 10802. What am I doing wrong? Is there someone who could maybe remote program my car?
> Thanks for your help


PM sent.


----------



## KS912 (5 mo ago)

Hello,

I hate to pile on to the CIC nightmare but I was wondering if we could connect. 2012 335i CIC reboots mostly on hot days and works sometimes. Appreciate any guidance. Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

KS912 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I hate to pile on to the CIC nightmare but I was wondering if we could connect. 2012 335i CIC reboots mostly on hot days and works sometimes. Appreciate any guidance. Thank you.


Sorry, but I have no idea what is causing this. I would program it first with E-Sys and see if that solves your problem. If not, its likely a hardware issue.


----------



## KS912 (5 mo ago)

I’m sorry to say I’m new to this…first BMW. I’m a fairly handy with mechanical work but coding isn’t my thing. I’d be happy try programming but I don’t know what E-Sys is and what I need. I’ve read all the threads about CIC rebooting and I’m experiencing the same thing. It was happening occasionally, hot days, but now it’s pretty much all the time. I’ll get the BMW screen, then the screen goes red, then back to the BMW screen…and on and on. It was resetting and then it would work for a while but that’s not happening as much. When it’s cycling I can’t even turn off the unit.

From what I’ve seen this likely means I need CIC/head unit. I saw something about weak batteries causing funky things. I’m happy to do whatever fixes the issue but I’m not sure the best route to go. If I need a replacement CIC I’d like to do the a used unit and have it recoded but that seems beyond my knowledge…again not a coder. I’ve seen a couple of shops that offer the recoded units for $1100. Then there’s Bavlogic that will either repair a replace the unit. Any recommendations on which to go…from anyone. Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

KS912 said:


> I’m sorry to say I’m new to this…first BMW. I’m a fairly handy with mechanical work but coding isn’t my thing. I’d be happy try programming but I don’t know what E-Sys is and what I need. I’ve read all the threads about CIC rebooting and I’m experiencing the same thing. It was happening occasionally, hot days, but now it’s pretty much all the time. I’ll get the BMW screen, then the screen goes red, then back to the BMW screen…and on and on. It was resetting and then it would work for a while but that’s not happening as much. When it’s cycling I can’t even turn off the unit.
> 
> From what I’ve seen this likely means I need CIC/head unit. I saw something about weak batteries causing funky things. I’m happy to do whatever fixes the issue but I’m not sure the best route to go. If I need a replacement CIC I’d like to do the a used unit and have it recoded but that seems beyond my knowledge…again not a coder. I’ve seen a couple of shops that offer the recoded units for $1100. Then there’s Bavlogic that will either repair a replace the unit. Any recommendations on which to go…from anyone. Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## 10114jose (4 mo ago)

@shawnsheridan would you be able to assist me? My orginal cic takes 5mins - 1 hour to boot up however once it boots up it works fine. So, I aquired a replacement cic with an older firmware. It boots fine up with no issues. If i could get instructions to update vin on donor cic, extract the fsc codes from og cic and load fsc codes to donor cic that would be great. I spent hours trying to find info across the forums. Much info is scattered and not complete. Once that is done, I was thinking i would take the car to bmw to update firmware as i dont have icom. Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

10114jose said:


> @shawnsheridan would you be able to assist me? My orginal cic takes 5mins - 1 hour to boot up however once it boots up it works fine. So, I aquired a replacement cic with an older firmware. It boots fine up with no issues. If i could get instructions to update vin on donor cic, extract the fsc codes from og cic and load fsc codes to donor cic that would be great. I spent hours trying to find info across the forums. Much info is scattered and not complete. Once that is done, I was thinking i would take the car to bmw to update firmware as i dont have icom. Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## ronaldp31 (Aug 17, 2021)

hi, guys, I' have f10 with cic business 6.5-inch screen can I know how to code if I want to retrofit it to 10.25" 

i already buy cic professional and the screen it self need tutorial how to inject vin and fsc to make it work 
this is my vin number WBAFW1200CC840016

i have esys for coding


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ronaldp31 said:


> hi, guys, I' have f10 with cic business 6.5-inch screen can I know how to code if I want to retrofit it to 10.25"
> 
> i already buy cic professional and the screen it self need tutorial how to inject vin and fsc to make it work
> this is my vin number WBAFW1200CC840016
> ...


PM sent.


----------

